# How to open WDB?



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

A friend of mine has to open a .wdb file but she doesn't have microsoft works. Is there another program that can open this file? Thanks.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

You could possibly convert the file using a conversion program like the following.

http://downloads-zdnet.com.com/MS-Works-Converter/3000-2248_2-10458870.html

It seems to convert it to an excel format.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You may be able to convert or open the file without Microsoft Works, but you're not going to be able to make changes and save it. Depending how you plan to use the information, converting it to Excel might not be very helpful.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try the free M$ viewers from here ....
http://www.microsoft.com/office/000/viewers.asp
They won't be able to edit the file .. just view it.


----------

